# لدي اختراعات متعدده



## ملك الطاقه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حياكم الله يالغالين 

انا عضو جديد //
واطلب عدة بحوث في الطاقه المتجدده 
الي عنده لايبخل علينا 

وانا لدي العديد من الاختراعات للطاقه النظيفه 
وفي انتظار من يتبنا مختراعتي ويحفظ لي حقوقي الفكريه 

لدي اختراعات متعدده 

اخوكم // سلطان الهيلووم 

ملك الطاقه النظيفه المتجدده


----------



## م ايو وسام (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شو بتريد بالضبط


----------



## aimanham (5 أكتوبر 2008)

یا ریت تعطینا فکره عن اختراعاتک


----------



## ميداد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لو تكرمت اخي المخترع فكرة موجزة عن هذه الاختراعات


----------



## نيكولا تيسلا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رجل لا يعلم و يعلم أنه لا يعلم فذاك طالب فعلموه


----------



## النبراس. (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي المخترع انسى نظام حقوق الملكية وبراعة الاختراع خصوصــــــــــــــــــــاااااااا في المجالات المهمة هذه
لكن عطنا فكرة ونبذه عنها وليس شرح لها 
لانه لو تتابع القنوات الفضائية العربية والغربية فإنهم يعرضون عدة اختراعات بهذا المجال
وأنا جدا محتار ومتأكد بأن لديهم طاقة نظيفة غير مكلفة لماذا لا يصنعوها وينتجونها للعالم او لهم
السبب معروف مليون في الواحد وليس في المئه الشركات هي السبب والمعضله الكبرى والله أعلم 
ما رأيكم يا مشرفين القسم وبارك الله في الجميع


----------

